# NJ school district bans Halloween costumes



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

SPRINGFIELD, N.J. - There won't be any costumed characters roaming the halls in one northern New Jersey school district come Halloween.

Citing concerns that dressing up for the day detracts from the learning process, Springfield Superintendent Michael Davino has barred students at the district's two elementary schools from wearing their costumes to school on Oct. 31.

(The whole story in the link)

http://www.philly.com/philly/hp/news_update/132379893.html?cmpid=15585797


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Blah humbug


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I finally found out why teachers at my elementary school are pushing to ban costumes..yes, part of it is the "Oh, the poor kids can't afford costumes and will feel left out" but the main reason is the idiot parents. in kindergarten & 1st grade, the parents will send the kid to school in regular clothes, and then expect THE TEACHER to put the costume on the kid. Can you imagine having to put costumes on 27, 6 year olds!!
Our school has banned costumes on Halloween, with the reasoning being that the principal has agreed to a Halloween dance on the 28th, so that takes the place of costumes in school on the 31st. Bullpucky!! If my kid wasn't so involved in the dance, I'd let her wear her costume on the 31st...

And that whole nonsense about it detracting from the education process....gimme a break. They take the kids on field trips to caverns or to see funny plays....I'm still trying to figure out how that educates them. it is more like a notch in the belt- "Yeah, I went to Howe Caverns in 2nd grade..." Last year, a guy came in & did a drumming & dance workshop & concert the whole day. I mean- it was fun, but did any kid actually LEARN anything? No...it was just a fun day. Which is what Halloween is. Watta bunch of blowhards.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's bull. I agree with Debbie, it doesn't detract any more from learning than most of the silly fieldtrips they go on throughout the year.

We're lucky that hasn't happened here in CT (yet). Our 3rd grader has a Halloween party at school on Halloween day. However, they can not come to school in their costume. The party is about an hour long and just before recess. Basically the come in plain clothes. Change in school. Do the party. Change back. Then continue their day normally. They aren't allowed makeup or accessories - costume/mask only. 

When I was in school our parties were at the end of the school day so we just piled on the bus wearing our costumes. 

I swear this country has gotten way too super sensitive. And 9/11 didn't help that PC mentality at all.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

...seriously?

that is complete bs. kids don't have enough time to be kids as it is. the elementry schools around here don't even allow kids to have recess. they have what 250 days or more of school and they can't let the kids have just one afternoon to dress up and have parties. TM is correct. this country is way to sensitive.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't even bring myself to click that link...

I think that Halloween is an AMERICAN TRADITIONAL/CULTURAL PHENOMENON, and kids K-12th grade should be allowed to 'dress up' IMO. My 2 youngest are in Jr. High & don't know if they can dress up (express themselves) for Halloween... So I suggested If they can't, that they & there friends & there friend's friends wear a sign around there necks stating what they would be wearing IF they were not allowed to wear a costume. Doesn't break the DRESS CODE (AKA Acceptable Clothing/Costumes) that they have to follow & kids have to DRESS UP for P.E./Gym class...


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

This is just crap. It's such a lame excuse to say this detracts from school. Then what exactly does Christmas or Valentines do for elementary schools? These people need to leave something like costumes alone and just let the kids be kids. Damn idiots!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I really believe that Deb has stated the most likely cause of the resistance. It's a nuisance for the school personnel. As a retired Scout leader, I can also say that there are a great many parents who won't let their children participate in anything that causes them any extra effort also. It's all just sad.
This recalls to mind a student who protested the "dress" code in high school. Everyday he would come in, go to his locker, roll up his jeans and pull on a dress over his street clothes for the day. It was a nice dress so no violations there, lol.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

do the football players wear their uniforms the day of the game? or the cheerleaders? does that provide any educational value if they do?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I cannot imagine the school sending a kid home if they were to wear an appropriate (not sexy or gory) costume. Remember all the fuss about the kid who wore a rosary to school (and he wasn't even Catholic & had no clue what a rosary was "for")as it was deemed inappropriate ?? I'd support it if my kid was a rebel & wore a costume.... it's no more distracting that some kids in their Goth clothes, with all the zippers & crap dangling & clinking, or pants hanging & showing undies..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

All I can say is, when I was in grade school, lo, these many years ago, no one wore costumes to school on Halloween and frankly didn't expect to. Putting on costumes was done before we went out ToTing and was looked forward to with excitement and impatient anticipation.

We did make decorations for the classrooms, as we did every month for whatever holiday applied, which we entirely enjoyed. I certainly did not feel deprived because the schools did not have a party or costume parade for Halloween, and I think I grew up quite unscathed


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Arghhh so tired of the drama! Religions are wrong! National anthem is wrong, saying a nationality name is wrong, saying a color is wrong, saying Christnas is wrong. Was our parents generation cool and laid back and ours a whole bunch of stupid idiots getting offended or bothered about everything and anything!!!!??? Don't mess with Halloween now! What's next? Easter bunny?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

We never dressed up at school when I was a kid. That was always something that happened when we got home. Even though there were no costumes allowed in school, we did celebrate the holiday. We would have parties in class during the week, and then one day in October our school would have a a Pet Show / Fall festival. They would bus kids from the other elementary schools to our campus to enjoy all of the fun. This was the most anticipated event of the year. Those are some of my fondest memories of school. All kids should have something like this in their lives.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm gonna set up a big-ass Wickerman on my front lawn & burn it....MWAHhahahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Could be they were afraid that the parents would send them a gaggle of "Snookies" and "Situations".


I must be old, because when I was in school we had an entire week of costumes, called Spirit Week. Each day had a different theme. Also, we did not have to use transparent plastic backpacks and submit to pat downs and metal detectors.

Ah, the good old days.


----------

